# Job as a Blacksmith



## Hansen259 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey people 

im a 24 year old guy from Denmark.
I'm considering go to work in New Zealand and maybee live permanent in New Zealand.

I am educated Blacksmith and in Denmark are the education 4 years minimum because in Denmark you learn and work almost with everything including welding in different metal example bending ironplates, cut the ifron plates, welding in many things.

i done a lot of different things in my work carrier including working as a blacksmith on a cancer hospital.

i can Weld with co2 welder and stainless steel welder and a little aluminium.

know you a little bit of what i can 

your country is SO beautiful and maybee if i can't i wanna sit down in New Zealand and if i can use my education that would be nice 

So how good are my opportunities to get a work in New Zealand?

I hope I write in the correct forum or else tell me


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hansen259 said:


> Hey people
> 
> im a 24 year old guy from Denmark.
> I'm considering go to work in New Zealand and maybee live permanent in New Zealand.
> ...


Hi Hansen259,

If you are serious about making the move to New Zealand I would recommend you take some time to research the Immigration New Zealand website which will answer a lot of questions and maybe give you some guidance on the process.

I would also recommend sitting down with an authorised Immigration Adviser / Consultant to plot the best path for you and maybe work out a points score for a possible Expression Of Interest (EOI) which is the first formal step.

Unfortunately neither Blacksmith nor Welder is on any of the current three Skilled Shortage Lists - at the moment, therefore it is unlikely you would be granted a skilled migrant visa on the basis of these trades or experience, however I'm no expert and there are many different visas.
I'd say you could qualify for a Working Holiday Visa which gives you the chance to come to NZ for work and pleasure to see if NZ is the place for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Hansen259 (Aug 20, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi Hansen259,
> 
> If you are serious about making the move to New Zealand I would recommend you take some time to research the Immigration New Zealand website which will answer a lot of questions and maybe give you some guidance on the process.
> 
> ...


hey again 

okay it was my intention to start with the work and holiday visa, but if i like it in NZ and maybee want to immigrate is it then possible to applay that when in NZ on the Work and holiday visa?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hansen259 said:


> hey again
> 
> okay it was my intention to start with the work and holiday visa, but if i like it in NZ and maybee want to immigrate is it then possible to applay that when in NZ on the Work and holiday visa?


Hi,
Yes as far as I understand it you can apply for a more permanent visa when in the country. You most certainly can with the Work To Residence visa as that is the whole point if it, however what I don't know is the time limits or restrictions of the working holiday visa or any of the other rules. You will need to speak to Immigration NZ or an authorised Immigration consultant.


----------



## Hansen259 (Aug 20, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> Yes as far as I understand it you can apply for a more permanent visa when in the country. You most certainly can with the Work To Residence visa as that is the whole point if it, however what I don't know is the time limits or restrictions of the working holiday visa or any of the other rules. You will need to speak to Immigration NZ or an authorised Immigration consultant.


okay thanks for your help 

its because i thinking to work in Australia first and then go to NZ and as i can read in the immigrate section if you take the test it will be send directly to the consultant right away and its not in this yeah i'll go to NZ anyway so i have to wait for apply a visa right ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hansen259 said:


> okay thanks for your help
> 
> its because i thinking to work in Australia first and then go to NZ and as i can read in the immigrate section if you take the test it will be send directly to the consultant right away and its not in this yeah i'll go to NZ anyway so i have to wait for apply a visa right ?


I suppose in your circumstances it's best to get some sort of temporary working holiday visa which will allow you entry then you can apply for a more permanent visa if you decide to settle here. 
Long way to go tho if you're going to try Oz first. I'd maybe ask the questions on the Australia forum on this site as thats a whole different set of Immigration rules and processes so I believe.
Maybe someone on that forum has experience of working in Oz then going to NZ ?
Cheers


----------



## Hansen259 (Aug 20, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> I suppose in your circumstances it's best to get some sort of temporary working holiday visa which will allow you entry then you can apply for a more permanent visa if you decide to settle here.
> Long way to go tho if you're going to try Oz first. I'd maybe ask the questions on the Australia forum on this site as thats a whole different set of Immigration rules and processes so I believe.
> Maybe someone on that forum has experience of working in Oz then going to NZ ?
> Cheers


Okay

Thanks ALOT for the help  

sadly in Denmark they let everyone in including from the middeleast and down there. 95% of our immigrants dosen't wanna work so they just lie to the goverment.

im NOT a racist AT ALL!! but when they get transfer from the state it is about 2000 Euro rest of the life every month. i looked on the internet and in your money it is about 3000$ and a little more. We have here in Denmark welfare with free hospital, doctors and so on and it seems like the goverment think its just okay
my goverment think it is okay because of the EU rules.
and when our old people can't work anymore maybee because an indjury, on our labor market and maybee have been on the labor market for 45 years and payed tax here they can't get and early retirement. i don't want to funding this anymore as i can see where this is going in a couple of years.

There have been a case here in Denmark where a man from Afghanistan get the early retirement and then he went home and go in the politics there and at the same time he get our early retirement.

Thats also a reason or moving/working because youre immigration rules are alot better because your country are you self and we are in the EU with alot of countrys.

And again im NOT a racist at all!! just telling one of the reasons and my situation here 

dosen't mean to offend anyone


----------

